# Buon Vino Auto Bottle Filler



## gaudet (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, I got my new toy in this week. Thanks Santa...... Got here early too. I plan to bottle some blackberry in the next week or two. I know that you have this model Wade. Can you give me a step by step including what you do to clean/sanitize, bottling, fill adjustments. Any hints and/or suggestions are greatly appreciated. I would like to hook it up to my aspirator as well. 

The instructions are not the greatest. It came with a wire inserted in it but no mention of what that is for if anything.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 4, 2009)

Ditto! I just got mine and the new aspirator and I'm rarin' to go!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2009)

The hose with the wire inserted is used as a racking hose(cane) Insert that in the carboy, notice it has the anti sediment tip. Attach a hose from your aspirator unit to the small hose on the filler, put the filler on a bottle and turn on you unit. I put the adjusted the vacuum to around 8". Push the lever donw on the filler and it will start filling. See where the bottle fills and if too much, back off that little screw on top of the filler, if not enough screw the screw in a little more, its pretty touchy so dont turn it much(like a 1/4 turn) Have all your bottles ready cause it gos that fast!!!!! You will love this. You will get wine in your over flow bottle on your aspirator. Im going to adapt a gallon jug in between the filler and my pump by getting a solid rubber bung and drill 2 holes in it, 1 for the dmall hose from the filler and 1 for the hose from the pump so that all the excess doesnt get so close to my unit although there wasnt much, like a glass full after a 6 gallon batch. Id use a smaller bottle but it would be tipsy.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2009)

You 2 will love it!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 5, 2009)

run a test w water first and fine tune if need be as Wade is saying


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 5, 2009)

wade said:


> Id use a smaller bottle but it would be tipsy.



Yes, I'll be careful that the BOTTLE doesn't get tipsy...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Alos make sure you don't get too tipsy on that sangria like overflow!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 8, 2009)

With all of these postings about Auto fillers and Vacuum pump got me wanting some new toys, so yesterday I ordered a Buon Vino Auto Bottle Filler and just now was the winning bidder on Ebayon a Schuco Vacuum Pump. Hope to be up and filling bottles soon.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats. I thinkthe aspirator isworth the cost just for the ease and speed of racking/degassing, but I bottled my first batch with the auto filler yesterday and - wow! What a time saver. It takes a little practice and adjusting of the vacuum and fill levels, but - whew, what a great way to bottle wine.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 8, 2009)

Thebottle filling speedgot my attention. 
I have 14 carboys that will be ready to bottle by the end of this month.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 8, 2009)

You can be corking a bottle while the next is filling - it is GREAT. I bottled with the aspirator/buon vino super automatic filler for the first time yesterday, and I had 5 gallons bottled AND corked in about 15 minutes (starting from the moment I turned on the aspirator).


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 8, 2009)

Scott, if you dont mind me asking..what is the model of the Schuco and what is the gpm on it...and lastly what is the interior dimension of the food grade hoses that are needed...thank you


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2009)

So you got it figured out now good there Brewgrrrl!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I still feel like I'm not as consistent with the fill levels as I'd like to be, but I think that will come with practice. There were a couple bottles I under-filled, but adjusting was easy. One was overfilled, so - oh darn...


----------



## Scott B (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Al, 
this is going to sound dumb, but I do not know. I just jumped at it on eBay and did not get the details. I guess I will be suprised when I get it.

Scott


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2009)

Do not know what?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 8, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> Scott, if you dont mind me asking..what is the model of the Schuco and what is the gpm on it...and lastly what is the interior dimension of the food grade hoses that are needed...thank you



I think this is what he means.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Scott...not dumb at all..i went to ebay and saw a couple...thought i might bid as well


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2009)

Scott, my friend near me bought that same model and loves it. I havent been over there to work with him on it bt I think he couldnt lock the pump so that it would hold a vacuum on it, not sure if its something he's doing wrong or if that model doesnt do it but with mine I can get a good vacuum up and then shut it off and turn the knob all the way off and it will hold the vacuum so I can see if the wine is holdig a ac or if theres stil too much C02 in it. It will do everything else though so if you want to do it my way its possible you may need a shhut of valve like a petcock on a fuel system for a lwnmower or motorcycle.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Wade. 
I will see what it will do as soon as it comes in. 
Chrismas is coming early. 
I cannot wait to see what Santa brings!!!!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 14, 2009)

Had nothing but trouble with mine. I guess there's a big learning curve. I even played around with water to get a feel for it. Putting it on vacuum and had it suck the wine into the aspirator container. I was expecting it to do that, but not as much as it did (400 ml) After a frustrating run, I decided to gravity fill and see how well that worked. It was a little better, but the same problem I got &gt; 350 mls of wine into the overflow bottle. It seemed like it wanted to get into the overflow more at times than the bottle I was trying to fill. I guess I need to practice a little more with it. I broke my canister on the aspirator pump, so maybe that was the problem. I'll get another one before I try this again. Or maybe I need to go the way wade suggests using a 1 gallon jug with a double drilled bung.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 14, 2009)

I practiced with water for almost two hours (which was frustrating), then I took a break and posted some questions on this forum. By the time I went back to it, I had it pretty much worked out the technique. After bottling a 5 gallon batch I had a glass and a half of wine in the aspirator... so I just toasted to the fact that bottling had taken all of 15 minutes.






I agree it can be frustrating at first but for me it was well worth the investment.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 14, 2009)

Not gonna give up on it just yet. I will try it again in a couple weeks. I got another 6 gallons of blackberry wine to bottle. I will look at your post to see what was said


----------



## vcasey (Dec 14, 2009)

Perhaps an addition to the "How To" section would help.
VC


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 14, 2009)

GREATidea. I'd love to also see pictures on how the more experienced people use this set up...


----------



## Joanie (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't believe I never looked at the "how to" section! Doh!

And yes, I too would love to see another one using the vacuum pump with the auto filler.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 14, 2009)

Joan said:


> I can't believe I never looked at the "how to" section! Doh!



And I just checked because I wanted to see what everyone was doing! I just use the spring filler and usually bottle in the morning since the pup &amp; I are the only ones awake. I have no idea how long it takes, but its rare I'll bottle more then 1 batch a day. Except for my 1 gallon experiments.
VC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2009)

If I have the time next time I bottle I will try to do a pictorial and try and figure out some more helpful info to ease the beginners pain. It really is a big time saving device but everyone's unfortunately may need different settings due to longer and different ID hoses, height of carboy from floor. These are just afew of the things that will change what pressure you need to set the vacuum at or adjust the auto shut off mech on the filler ot both. When you do get yours set up and working good try and keep everything the same next time. Im not sure what the tolerances are on these units if they are all exactly alike so they all work the same or if tolerances allow for each unit to be adjusted differently from the next. I have heard that there are old and new units with this filler also and was told to stary away from one about a year ago but cant remeber which one it was.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2009)

The others that say there are problems with the units say the red ones are better. Mine is black and I have no issues. Sorry, I haven't taken enough pictures of it in action to do a tutorial of the process. It sounds like a good idea, I just don't have the time to do it. I plan on going to a 3 or 5 spout gravity filler before the next large bottling. I will fill it with a sureflo 12 volt diaphram pump.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2009)

Stepping up huh, I dont blame you with all that!!!!! I think mines white and black.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 14, 2009)

wade said:


> Stepping up huh, I dont blame you with all that!!!!! I think mines white and black.



As is mine. I just think its user error. I need to learn how to make it functional. I have a few empty carboys &amp; can play around with it......


----------



## vcasey (Dec 15, 2009)

gaudet said:


> wade said:
> 
> 
> > Stepping up huh, I dont blame you with all that!!!!! I think mines white and black.
> ...



Empty Carboys!! I'm sure there is some winemakers rule about not letting that happen. 
VC


----------



## gaudet (Dec 15, 2009)

vcasey said:


> gaudet said:
> 
> 
> > wade said:
> ...



Yes, I was anticipating having some muscadines to have them full. That didn't pan out. I do plan a few meads in the near future. I intend to ferment a 6 gallon batch then split it in two and that will occupy my 3 gallon carboys. I also plan to try to brew some apfelwine. Sounds good to me. And before you know it spring will be here with a fresh new crop of blackberries........ And mulberries......


----------



## vcasey (Dec 16, 2009)

I have empty carboys as well - shame on me. I've been avoiding the 3 hour round trip to get honey. My procrastination may have paid off because I found an even more local bee keeper, he is only 20 minutes away!
I also have 2 kits 2 start and that will happen Thursday after I rack my Christmas Cake Cyser.
VC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2009)

I do to but only till this weekend as they have been spoken for already, have 2 wines in primary finishing as we speak.


----------



## RadarLuv (Dec 16, 2009)

The Buon Vino is my new favorite toy. Got the aspirator pump hooked up to it and bottled two batches today. My pump came with a broken overflow bottle so I bought a case of 12 (thought they were 1-use, non resealable) 800cc reusable ones. Had about 300cc (1 large glass) it the overflow bottle after each batch. Awesome way to bottle!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad you like it Radar! We should get together 1 of these days and share and exchange some wine. We are so close if I remember correctly!


----------



## RadarLuv (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes we are Wade. None of my stuff has the proper age on it yet, but when it does we should make that happen.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2009)

That dont mean you cant come over and drink mine, Ive got plenty, trust me!


----------



## Scott (Dec 22, 2009)

wade said:


> That dont mean you cant come over and drink mine, Ive got plenty, trust me!












ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2009)

Who ever, when ever!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 22, 2009)

wade said:


> Who ever, when ever!!!!!




Ya hear that Gang? Everybody to Wade's House for Midnight on Christmas Eve for a BIG BASH. We will send the Greyhounds to bring you to and From. How's that sound Wade???????


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2009)

YAA HOOO!! I'm in!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2009)

What ever! You might have to wake me up but the wife is a vampire and stays up all night.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright I am in,only 1600 miles from Tyler, TX to Middlebury, Ct.
I may be a little late for the get together. 
So go ahead and start before I get there.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 23, 2009)

Scott,


Can you stop in Memphis and pick me up? I'll share driving duties.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 23, 2009)

Peter,
Not a problem.



See you soon.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2009)

See you then and you better not back out now!!!!!!!!! I have you scheduled for around 11:00pm give or take a little.


----------



## Scott B (Jan 16, 2010)

IT WORKED!!! YEA!!!!!




BOTTLED A WE WHITE ZIN THIS AFTERNOON. 


IT FILLED THE BOTTLES SO FAST I DID NOT HAVE TIME TO CORK A BOTTLEAS IT WAS FILLING.


HAY, WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BUTTON TO POST PHOTOS? I HAVE PICTURES I WOULD LIKE TO POST. 


ANYONE KNOW WAY THE PHOTO UPLOADING BUTTON DOES NOT APPEAR ABOVE THE MESSAGE BOX?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2010)

Use the full reply button, not the quick post button. It is next to the quote button.


----------



## Scott B (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you Richard!


Here are the pictures.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome there Scott.


----------



## admiral (Jan 17, 2010)

Way to go Scott! Looks great!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2010)

Good job Scott. The pictures should make the process clearer for everybody to envision the basic setup. I never think to snap pictures while bottling until I am done. I see you didn't get a lot of overflow either- maybe a cup or so. They all came out pretty darned close to the same level. Did you need to play a lot with adjustments first?


----------



## Scott B (Jan 17, 2010)

I got lucky and only had to adjust a little bit. I got to practice and fine tune it while cleaning it. It took about 3 gal. of fluid to get it right. 

One thing I did learn was at first, if you get the over flow line to long it would not work. When I reduced the length to what you see in the phots it worked fine. That may only apply to my setup.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 17, 2010)

Scott...
Is the gal./1/2 gal jug your overflow/canister? Also I see what looks like stainless fittings coming out of the bung, where did you pick those up?


----------



## Scott B (Jan 17, 2010)

Scott,
It is a One Gal jug.


The fittings come with the Vac. Pump. Notice the first two photos show the jar that came with the pump is missing the bung and fittings. I drilled holes in a smaller bung and put the pipes in it.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 17, 2010)

The pump I bought this week is missing the canister and no fittings. I know I can buy replacement canisters but I do like the idea of the glass jug. What size tubing are you using? Do you know the dia of the fittings coming out of the bung?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2010)

It looks like you actually extended your return hose. I wonder if that would help some people or not, maybe be shorter causes a not enough restriction problem for some preventing theirs from shutting off because its hooked up to a pump.


----------



## Scott B (Jan 17, 2010)

One of the steel tubes is 1/4OD - 5/32 ID, the other tube is 5/16 OD -1/4 ID .
The plastic tube coming out of the top of the automatic filling unit is 5/16 OD - 3/16 ID, a 26” section came with the unit, I could not find any of this in my town so I found an adapter that would allow me to add another 20” of the 3/8OD tube. When I first hooked up the unit I only used the 26” section and it worked fine. I wanted to make it longer so I added 40” of tube and it would not work. I cut it in half and all was well. 
I used 10 foot section of 3/8 OD plastic tubing from the jug to the pump. No reason why 10 foot but when I bought it at the hardware store that sounded like a good number. When I got home I wanted to start with a long section. You know it is easier to cut it, than add it back later. 



I just made do with what I could find at my locate Ace Hardware. They sell severial sizes of plastic 90 degree tube connectors. I bet you could use this in a bung instead of Stainless Steel tubing.


----------



## Brent2489 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does the Buon Vino Bottle Filler have any filtration in it?? I am thinking about getting a filter next. Are you guys (and girls) filtering into another carboy and then bottling from it?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 23, 2010)

no filtration w the bottle filler but Buon Vino does sell two filters...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are using some kind of pump then you could filter and bottle in 1 application, if just using gravity they will have to be separate entities.


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2010)

brent2489 said:


> Does the Buon Vino Bottle Filler have any filtration in it?? I am thinking about getting a filter next. Are you guys (and girls) filtering into another carboy and then bottling from it?


If looking for a filter I use and like the Boun Vino Mini-Jet. I have more batches under that then you would ever make


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Let me tell you about the Mini-Jet. My wines are perfectly clear. I am myself worse critique also. Well I also like toys as most guys do, so I got a Mini-Jet for Christmas. I just used it on my Piesporter and Gewürztraminer.

HOLY CRAP!!!! What was clear is now absolutely polished. I could not belive there would be that much more shine! Listen to Tepe! Its worth the money.


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2010)

Kinda like giving it a "spit" shine ...LOL ! (some of us guys know what I mean)


----------



## Brent2489 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was thinking about the VinBrite Filter. Current finances do not allow for the Mini-Jet. Can anyone comment on how well this one works??


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2010)

It does a pretty good job for an inexpensive filtering system. It isn't really fast but does a good job.


----------



## Scott B (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted to let you know what I learned today. 


You do not need to have the Vac. pressure at the max setting. When i turned down the pressure, the Buon Vino shut off easier when the bottle was full.


Bottled 3 kits today, it worked GREAT.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that experience Scott. I myself have often said I rarely use anywhere near maximum vac. Yes things might move a little faster, but I just feel it does a better job with less vac.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 26, 2010)

I received mine last week and have been playing with water and have found that setting the vacuum between 3-4" works best. Doesn't fill as fast but does shut off easier.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

I to found the lower pressure worked better. As far as the gravity filter goes I have one an use t from time to time and it works fine but is slow like stated, about 45 minutes for a 6 gallon batch that is already clear.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

I have learned from this site there are no dumb questions just dumb people that don't ask questions. So hear is one that I think I know the answer but want to confirm. Getting ready to bottle my first batch with my new vacuum and auto bottle filler. My thought was to run k-meta thru it wait 5-10 then run water to rinse the filler and lines. Thinking right or not?


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

I would just run some sanitizer thru and no rinse. The amt left will not hurt anything.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with Tepe. This is what I do


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

What kind of pump is this, a vacuum pump or a pump where the wine runs through the pump? If this is a vacuum pump then I just keep my hoses sanitized now in my corkidor.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

It is a Vacuum Pump. And that was another ?. From what you said wade, you leave your hoses in corkidor with K-Meta? Any discoloration in the hoses?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2010)

I take a gallon jug with a k-meta solution and suck it through everything. Just make sure to let it run empty for a minute or so and tip the hoses to get 99% of the solution out and begin your operations.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks all. My Wife got home of SC last night and this am saw the Vacuum Pump and Bottle filler downstairs. I just blamed all of you here.
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

No discoloration in my hoses yet but I just started doing this about 2 months ago.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe a huge mistake on my part




.Set up the Vacuum pump,auto bottle filler and whole house filter, (5 micron), ready to rack and bottle. I ran K-Meta thru all lines and even the filter housing and filter. This was about 2 hours before usage. Everything was ready to go on my WV Vieux Château Du Roi. The filter was still totally saturated with K-Meta solution. I dumped the first 3-4 cups and let it run. The filter worked great but it has a small chemical taste to it. I went ahead and bottled but did not add any additional K-Meta. WHAT SHOULD I DO NOW????


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2010)

I would let it sit for a month and drink it LOL


----------

